# animal that are not yet eaten by us why whit right sauce anything is good ?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

How about grey squirl can we eat them , why the right ingredient,cooked in white vino, whit carrot and slice ognion, well grilled ?

What about or predator how come Wolve are not yet eaten by us, it would be fun to eat one of our old enemy a natural predator of man , there goal is to eat us hunt us , we should do the same , aaand started a new meat market for wolf , whit the right sauce , a reasonable chef would tell you it can be done.

Look we eat allready turtles soups and crocodile flesh,snakes, i never tasted snake skin but i heard it's like a better chicken type of flesh?

Last call what about a bears can we eat them or not, whit the right seasoning it could be good like a steak , whit worcester shire sauce, and a bit of cuvé des papes un french very sweet wine, a papal one.

what about it , why are these animal of the hook in or stomact.. im really serieous not fooling around i just wanna know.


----------



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

I would like to go vegan. That being so I’ve tried horse meat and zebra meat both very much lovely taste. When I was in America Father had a ticket to shoot a puma it had very delicious meat also...

I got two bunnies for mother and I but love rabbit stews. Nothing is off limits except cat and dog for me.

Oh I also try whale meat in Japan not a good taste very much like a shoe covered in um sche!sse...


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

deprofundis said:


> How about grey squirl can we eat them , why the right ingredient,cooked in white vino, whit carrot and slice ognion, well grilled ?
> 
> What about or predator how come Wolve are not yet eaten by us, it would be fun to eat one of our old enemy a natural predator of man , there goal is to eat us hunt us , we should do the same , aaand started a new meat market for wolf , whit the right sauce , a reasonable chef would tell you it can be done.
> 
> ...


 squirre: yes. i have a story about this. Bear: yes also. i will not eat snake. do not like what snakes eat. i make turtle soup. 
alligator: tastes like"fishy chicken". people eat rats somewhere. and mice(watched it on a tv food show)


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

Don’t people already needlessly kill enough defenceless animals without looking for more? What possible reason can there be for this? Hasn’t mankind done enough damage to the natural world? I find it very sad that a young teenager feels it ok to kill a puma and to eat whale meat.
And no, I’m not some crusading vegetarian.


----------



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

LezLee said:


> Don't people already needlessly kill enough defenceless animals without looking for more? What possible reason can there be for this? Hasn't mankind done enough damage to the natural world? I find it very sad that a young teenager feels it ok to kill a puma and to eat whale meat.
> And no, I'm not some crusading vegetarian.


Without weapons most animals would kill people with ease even a large pig is very dangerous. We can eat meat there is a reason for this if the animal eats meat it would not think twice...

I would like to go vegan but it causes me health problems. Even so I do not pretend animals have any higher moral value than people. I mean no ill to you I like you as a member but the comment seems very clutching the pearls as they say in England.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Eskimo to his wife: "What's for supper this evening?"
Wife: "I'll give you a clue - Vera Lynn."
Eskimo: "Oh God! not whale meat, again...."

Despite it making me feel sick even thinking about it, there is so much protein in insects. We should start eating them a lot more than we do. We eat prawns, not that different....


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Siege of Paris, 1870-71: Due to a severe shortage of food, Parisians were forced to slaughter whatever animals were at hand. Rats, dogs, cats, and horses were the first to be slaughtered and became regular fare on restaurant menus. Once the supply of those animals ran low, the citizens of Paris turned on the zoo animals residing at Jardin des plantes. Even Castor and Pollux, the only pair of elephants in Paris, were slaughtered for their meat.

Unusual dishes include stuffed donkey's head, elephant consommé, roast camel, kangaroo stew, antelope terrine, bear ribs, cat with rats, and wolf haunch in deer sauce.

A Latin Quarter menu contemporary with the siege reads in part:

* Consommé de cheval au millet. (horse)
* Brochettes de foie de chien à la maître d'hôtel. (dog)
* Emincé de rable de chat. Sauce mayonnaise. (cat)
* Epaules et filets de chien braisés. Sauce aux tomates. (dog)
* Civet de chat aux champignons. (cat)
* Côtelettes de chien aux petits pois. (dog)
* Salamis de rats. Sauce Robert. (rats)
* Gigots de chien flanqués de ratons. Sauce poivrade. (dog, rats)
* Begonias au jus. (flowers)
* Plum-pudding au rhum et à la Moelle de Cheval. (horse)


----------



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

CnC Bartok said:


> Eskimo to his wife: "What's for supper this evening?"
> Wife: "I'll give you a clue - Vera Lynn."
> Eskimo: "Oh God! not whale meat, again...."
> 
> Despite it making me feel sick even thinking about it, there is so much protein in insects. We should start eating them a lot more than we do. We eat prawns, not that different....


You have good jokes almost on par with Ingélou time will tell.

My issue with the bug eating is I think the idea of meat is to expensive for the planet is BS and it is the richer class forcing its wants on poorer people. Can see it now let them eat bugs.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

CnC Bartok said:


> Siege of Paris, 1870-71: Due to a severe shortage of food, Parisians were forced to slaughter whatever animals were at hand. Rats, dogs, cats, and horses were the first to be slaughtered and became regular fare on restaurant menus. Once the supply of those animals ran low, the citizens of Paris turned on the zoo animals residing at Jardin des plantes. Even Castor and Pollux, the only pair of elephants in Paris, were slaughtered for their meat.
> 
> Unusual dishes include stuffed donkey's head, elephant consommé, roast camel, kangaroo stew, antelope terrine, bear ribs, cat with rats, and wolf haunch in deer sauce.
> 
> ...


some of the sauces do not "marry" well with the entre' i mean sauce Robert w/Salamis?? and maître d'hôtel.????


----------



## Tikoo Tuba (Oct 15, 2018)

Some animals are taboo to eat . The reality of traditional cannibals is they ritually eat only a man's heart respectfully and raw , no sauce . In the USA all the horse slaughtering facilities have been abandoned - Horse Cult activist arsons burn the buildings - holy Horses !! And what of the Hindu holy Cow ? I adopted a cow-herding dog raised by Hindus that curiously has no interest in the cows we meet , won't even look thoughtfully at them . She hunts and eats rabbits . One time she caught two in one day and was nice enough to cook one for me .


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

Deprofundis, You haven't gotten yourself into such a financial hole that you are contemplating what free food you can hunt and eat? I know you are extremely intelligent, so no insult intended here, but there are so many other ways to get a free meal.


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

15 characters completed


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

ldiat said:


> some of the sauces do not "marry" well with the entre' i mean sauce Robert w/Salamis?? and maître d'hôtel.????


Only reporting the facts, not actually planning on opening a restaurant in the vicinity of London Zoo! Unless you want a full 50% partnership?? :lol:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

CnC Bartok said:


> Despite it making me feel sick even thinking about it, there is so much protein in insects. We should start eating them a lot more than we do. We eat prawns, not that different....


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

15 characters !


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

sorry bad upload


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2019)

Fritz Kobus said:


> 15 characters !


I think you have to type 15 characters or more before you can make a post.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Zofia said:


> Without weapons most animals would kill people with ease even a large pig is very dangerous. We can eat meat there is a reason for this if the animal eats meat it would not think twice...
> 
> I would like to go vegan but it causes me health problems. Even so I do not pretend animals have any higher moral value than people. I mean no ill to you I like you as a member but the comment seems very clutching the pearls as they say in England.


This argument is fallacious. It's very unlikely that you would meet any of these animals unless you go looking for them deliberately (particularly something like a puma) and their first response is to run away, not attack you.

I think if you had people stalking you with a gun while you were minding your own business and are not similarly armed, you feel somewhat disadvantaged.

Animals don't kill and eat prey because they're too lazy to find a supermarket or lack cooking skills; it's not a moral decision they are making. Your father had no business shooting a puma. Humans do far more damage to the animal world than vice-versa; generally by intruding into every last habitat.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

poco a poco said:


> I think you have to type 15 characters or more before you can make a post.


Yes and rather than typing fifteen periods I saw someone post something like I did just saying it is 15 characters. Too bad there is no delete feature for posts to go along with edit.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Fritz Kobus said:


> 15 characters !


Second thoughts!


----------

